# Snowdonia lakes/ river side wild or camp site recommendation



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hopefully looking at a short weekend get away this coming Friday if all goes to plan.

Ideally near to the foot of Mountains next to a lake or river with access for a 9 mtr truck.

Alternatively in the same sort of area but next to the coast / beach areas & wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction at all please?


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

- Dol Einion
Tal-y-Llyn
Tywyn
Meirionnydd
Gwynedd
LL36 9AJ

Email: [email protected]

Site Owner/s: Ms M Rees

01654 761312

This site is directly below Cadaer Idris mountain and just north of Tal-y-lyn lake. Camping and caravaning site but I think she took in non-members too. Basic but ideally located for walking.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Avoid*

Went to Bala at Bank holiday.

Will never go back

http://www.glanllyn.com/

£4 extra a night for large motorhome
£4 extra a night for bank holiday (must stay 3 nights)
£4 extra a night for car if towed on motorhome
£3.50 a day to boat on lake (even a dinghy)

TM


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

They sure know how to milk it for all they can then!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

There are a couple of nice sites at Beddgelert that would be OK for a big truck I should think.

They're both very nice.

Try UK Campsite. One is a Forest Holidays jobby the other is an independent at the other end of the village (a bit closer in to walk too).

Great walking round there plus the Snowdon Sherpa bus service and the Highland Railway.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

If you fancy a night or two wild camping....Lligwy bay on Anglesey, is very nice...

Not much there other than a carpark and a smashing beech....

My wife and I often go up there for a couple of nights, there is supposed to be a charge (£10 a night I think) for using the carpark, but there's no machine and every time I've been, no one has come to collect the money

No water or, waste facilities, but if you just want to spend a quiet time soaking up the view and walking on the beech, it's fine..

Have a look on google maps, and you'll see the beech and car park


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't know if this is any help! Only been that way once (this year) and stayed at the Riverside Campsite on the edge of Betwys-y-coed, there was definitely room for your size of van and it's right beside the village which is lovely and handy for buses all round snowdonia area (bus is very cheap), site was pricy (about £25 per night) but lovely, clean tidy and super shower areas.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

busterbears said:


> Don't know if this is any help! Only been that way once (this year) and stayed at the Riverside Campsite on the edge of Betwys-y-coed, there was definitely room for your size of van and it's right beside the village which is lovely and handy for buses all round snowdonia area (bus is very cheap), site was pricy (about £25 per night) but lovely, clean tidy and super shower areas.


Rather than use the campsite, why not drive to station road, and wild on the car park FOC, there are marked areas, just past the railway station.

Steve


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Superb, thanks for all the tips!


----------

